# من صلوات ابونا يوسف اسعد



## ponponayah (17 أبريل 2009)

صلاة للتوبة

ايها العريس المحبوب : اشكرك انك فتحت باب قلبك امام حقارتى
الان لادخل واتحدث اليك بكل ما يحملة قلبى . فاذ ينتصف الليل
اذكرك مع العذارى اللائى خرجن لاستقبال العريس ها انى خرجت
من اهتمامات كثيرة ومسئوليات ملحة وصخب كثير واتيت اليك
ومصباحى ليس بة زيت فاعنى الان لاصنع توبة واقدم لك دموعا...
يا حبيب الخطاة التائبين اجعلنى فى موضع حبك
يا معين الساقطين المجاهدين اسكب فىَ طاعة انجيلك
يا بهجة المكرسين الحقيقيين فرحنى دوما بذبيحتك فىَومذبحك
يارب اسمعنى واستمع كل صوت استغاثة يطلب تحننك
يارب باركنى وبارك كل من يطلب بركتك


امين


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 مايو 2009)

اميــــــــــــــــن 

شكرا على الصلاه يا بونبونايه ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ponponayah (25 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــــــــــن
> 
> شكرا على الصلاه يا بونبونايه ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​




ميرسى جدااااا على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2009)

اميــن

شكرا  جزيلا على الصلاه يا بونبونايه

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ponponayah (28 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اميــن
> 
> شكرا  جزيلا على الصلاه يا بونبونايه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك




ميرسى جدااااا على مرورك الجميل يا كليمو
يسوع يباركك


----------



## happy angel (28 مايو 2009)

*امين يارب

ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة اووووى

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ponponayah (29 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *امين يارب
> 
> ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة اووووى
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​




ميرسى يا قمرى على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك


----------

